# Northern Redfish Guitar Parts



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Anybody have experience with this guy?

The prices are low...but too good to be true?

Northern Redfish Guitar Parts


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Check for reviews. If there are none, order from next gen.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Check for reviews. If there are none, order from next gen.


Next gen sell necks/bodies??


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think its legit, it has 250+ reverb reviews, but if you look closely at them they are pretty rustic. I think the prices reflect the basic finishes and fretwork. That said, at that price it might be worth a try, and the reverb feedback is good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2018)

Are theses cheap imports that just happen to use Canadian wood?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Are theses cheap imports that just happen to use Canadian wood?



I could be wrong (it happened once before) but it's hard to believe that bodies & necks could be built & finished _domestically_ at those prices. The listings state "Made in Canada" but I remain skeptical. Regardless, the stuff looks pretty decent and the feedback certainly seems to support that...


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

I emailed and he says he manufactures them


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Rex Lannegan said:


> I emailed and he says he manufactures them


I believe that, though probably not in Canada. I assume this is the same person: chernobly41 : FLOYD ROSE MAPLE GUITAR NECK STRAT-CHARVEL NECK PROJECT


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

*
We are happy to offer custom necks and bodies as well as other guitar related parts to the EBay Community.

Selected woods and materials and Custom design & manufacture all of our necks and bodies in Korea.

We deliver high quality guitar bodies and necks and OEM parts to the musical instrument industry.

The neck and or Body you are bidding on comes backed by our in house quality control as well as our great customer service. So please bid with confidence knowing that you will receive a great product.
*


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Did you end up buying one from him?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought a Strat neck years ago. Quality appeared excellent. I was intimidated by the process of finishing, fret dressing and setup. I made a great trade on a 100-watt head with it.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I bought one a year ago to go on a tonebomb tele and the woodwork is excellent , but the frets where not . I needed professional help to dress the neck . In the long run I`m happy .


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice! I'm looking at their relic'ed strat neck and the prices are pretty good!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Sunny1433 said:


> Nice! I'm looking at their relic'ed strat neck and the prices are pretty good!


You could let them know that I had a problem with the frets and they may give the frets more attention , as I didn`t complain . I felt I was taking a chance and was not surprised . I wanted to buy Canadian as much as I could and I would like to see redfish prosper . I hope you get a good neck . As I said this was (almost exactly) a year ago , they my have overcome this .


----------

